# Phosphate binden



## Matrixer (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute beim Wassertest gesehen das ich zu hohe Phosphatwerte habe. Die liegen bei 2 mg/l. Dadurch wachsen auch die Fadenalgen wieder sehr schön. 
Ein Teilwasserwechsel geht nicht, weil ich nur Brunnenwasser zur Verfügung habe und dieser eine Konzentration von 5 mg/l Phosphat hat.
Ich habe vor 3 Wochen meinen Teich umgebaut mit extra Teichzone und Pflanzzone. Dann neu befüllt mit dem Brunnenwasser und Pflanzen eingebracht. Da die Pflanzen noch brauchen aber die Algen schon da sind, dachte ich an einen Phosphatbinder. 

Da gibt’s ja was von Söll und Dennerle welche ohne Chemie sind und die Phosphate binden sollen.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Sind die Mittel wirklich unbedenklich und Helfen oder ist das alles nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge

MfG Heiko


----------



## scholzi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Hi Heiko...
Wenn man die Mittelchen so einsetzen kann, dass sie wieder entfernt werden können... 
Aber einfach so in den -Teich schmeißen würd ich sie nicht, da ja da auch immer drauf steht das man sie nicht bei Störbesatz einsetzen darf! Deshalb würd ich sie auch nicht direkt im Koiteich anwenden!


----------



## Kaje (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Es gibt 2erlei Arten Phosphate zu binden.. 

Die 1. und meiner Meinung nach unnatürlichste und teuerste Lösung sind diese von JBL und Söll und wie Sie alle heißen angebotenen Zusatzmittel, die es in Granulatform gibt und die Du in Deine Filteranlage setzen musst.. diese kann aber nur begrenzt Phosphate aufnehmen und muss dann entnommen und gegen neue ersetzt werden.. -also nicht sehr ratsam..

Die 2. und natürliche Lösung, die zudem keine Zusatzkosten verursacht, sind Phosphat bzw. Nährstoffzerende Wasserpflanzenwie zb. __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest usw.. diese binden beim wachsen die Phosphate und bei einem regelmäßigen zuschneiden dieser Pflanzen, werden die Phosphate auf natürliche wesie dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen.


----------



## Matrixer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Habe mich Entschieden erstmal die Finger davon zu lassen und zu Warten wie sich alles Entwickelt.

MfG Heiko


----------



## biowaba (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Hallo Heiko,

hast Du an Deinem Teich eine Filteranlage installiert ? Wie groß ist Dein Teich überhaupt ?


----------



## alundra (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Hallo Heiko

Ich setzte die Oase Phossless Patronen in meinem Filter ein und bin sehr zufrieden.
Kaum mehr Algen zu sehen und der Phosphatgehalt ist bei mir 
(ca. 5500 Liter Teichvolumen ) in einem Monat von über 3 mg/l auf ca. 1.5 mg/l gesunken. 
Wenn die Werte wieder ansteigen werden die Patronen neu befüllt .


----------



## biowaba (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Hallo Frank,

was sind Phossless Patronen , wie funktionieren  und was kosten sie ?

Auch 1,5 mg/l sind noch viel, geht das nicht noch besser ?


----------



## alundra (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Phosphate binden*

Hallo Roland

Die Phosless Säulen sind nach einem Monat ja nicht erschöpft.
Die Werte werden wohl noch weiter sinken.

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/wg/de/produkte/wasserpflege/wasserpflegeprogramm/phosless-filtersaeule.html

Ich habe meine bei 123 für 36 Euro erhalten, man kann die nachfüllen wenn die Werte wieder steigen, kostet dann als Nachfüllpack auch im Handel ca 36 Euro.


----------



## hitman1 (25. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab die Phosless Säulen auch drin. Dazu ist mir was aufgefallen. Kann es sein, dass die Säulen "stärker arbeiten" wenn die UVC aus ist?
Ich habe seit kurzem eine Zeitschaltuhr für die UVC verbaut. Seit dem die drin ist, kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Algen "schneller" absterben würden.


----------



## Deuned (26. Apr. 2014)

Ihr habt mich nun doch etwas verwirrt,denn ich nutze bei Bedarf in meinem filterlosen Teich dass Produkt SEDOX bon Lavaris-Lake.Es ist ein pulvriges Produkt,das auf das Wasser gestreut wird-In der produktbeschreibung steht:

"SeDox wandelt den für Algen wichtigsten Nährstoff im Wasser, Phosphat, in das unlösliche Mineral Apatit um und entzieht das Phosphat damit dem Nahrungsangebot der Algen. Während seiner mindestens 6-wöchigen Wirkzeit reduziert SeDox den Phosphatgehalt im Wasser auf ein Maß unterhalb des für übermäßiges Algenwachstum entscheidenden Wertes von 0,035mg/l. Außerdem dient es dem verbesserten Abbau von Schlamm in Zierteichen und Biotopen und bewahrt so das Gewässer vor einer zu schnellen Verschlammung. Das entstandene Apatit ist unschädlich für Fische und andere Lebewesen und kann von Wasserpflanzen (außer von Algen) über die Wurzeln als Nährstoff aufgenommen werden"

und das fand ich sher ansprechend.Denkt ihr denn,dass dieses Produkt negativ für meinen Teich sein wird.

Das Wasser ist klar,die Fische putzmunter,die Posthornschnecken fühlen sich wohl,die __ Frösche haben gelaicht und die Teichmolche einen Teil des Laichs gefressen.Also scheint alles ok zu sein oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------

